
On Being a Senior Engineer - tim_sw
http://www.kitchensoap.com/2012/10/25/on-being-a-senior-engineer/
======
cjcenizal
This is an oldie, but a goodie! Every point in here is golden, and it's nice
to revisit this from time to time and be reminded about what's important.

